# Bay Area Speedcubin' 7 - July 11th, 2015



## mitch1234 (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.cubingusa.com/BASC72015/index.php
This is the seventh competition that Bay Area Speedcubin' has held and it is a "warm up" competition for US Nationals. For more information about the competition just clock the link.
Sign up and stuff.


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hm. Maybe I'll go to this.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 25, 2015)

I won't be there, sorry bbs


----------



## TMarshall (Jun 25, 2015)

Do you need me for staff or no?


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 25, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> Do you need me for staff or no?



Not sure yet, we will let you know once more people sign up.

Also 2 weeks left to register.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 25, 2015)

lol I thought it said July 7th to July 11th from a glance


----------

